# trees over buildings



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

I've opened this topic because a dream that I've always had is that of a tree over a house. And when I say a tree, I mean a big one, like an oak. Is it impossible? 
So please post examples of trees over buildings of any kind.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you mean growing atop the house? Or a tree that is very tall and branches out over the house?


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

socrates#1fan said:


> Do you mean growing atop the house? Or a tree that is very tall and branches out over the house?


the first one, essentially.


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

1919 Beach Avenue! a highrise with an oak tree installed at the top. 









http://bscengineers.com/


Eugenia Place from the Sea Wall by Elaine with Grey Cats, on Flickr


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

yes, that's the kind of thing I'm looking for!


----------



## Chris00 (Oct 10, 2008)

locusiste.org










Evry Cathedral, by Mario Botta

bernard.lecomte.pagesperso-orange.fr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Levallois-Perret*, near Paris, Quai Michelet


Terrasse descendante par nicorominet, sur Flickr


*Paris*


L'arbre sur le toit... par ArchiVue, sur Flickr



Garden on the roof in Paris. par Danny VB, sur Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

*Vipod Residences,* Kuala Lumpur. 

Construction is completing soon


Kuala Lumpur.Buildings dans le quartier des Petronas Twins.2 by Antoine 49, on Flickr


Untitled by eptember snow, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

*Quatro Residences,* Kuala Lumpur. 

(U/C)


20130419_165339 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you need a special roof structure for that?


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

*LOT 10 Shopping Mall,* Bukit Bintang, Kuala Lumpur


P4220652 by Carlos Huang, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Trees around the concourse, Midvalley, Kuala Lumpur


Mid Valley MegaMall Kuala Lumpur | HDR by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jeffersonT (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

^^ lol so cute


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

It's quite common for trees to start growing on top of grassed roof on old (and often abounded) buildings in rural Norway. Example:


The old ”seter” (2) by Jens Inge Ringstad, on Flickr


----------



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow I love this thread.


----------



## Kanakas (Sep 3, 2011)

Great thread indeed :yes: keep it going


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Siem Reap, Cambodia


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Grand Millennium Hotel, Kuala Lumpur


IMG_9155 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

jeffersonT said:


>


Adorable.. those in Iceland are also lovely.. They often camouflage in the green


----------

